# LaLupa



## Old mr.perfect (3 Settembre 2007)

la casella dei tuoi pm non vuoi proprio svuotare
perchè i pm non vuoi proprio visionare
a giovanni una casella più spaziosa per te chiederermo
così in privato più tranquilli ti scriveremo


----------



## La Lupa (3 Settembre 2007)

*Mah! (#2)*










Lusingata mi sorprendo
di cotanto inseguimendo*
Tosto adesso cancellai
due o tre di quel che sai
Se in fretta scriverai
la casella occuperai



*passatemi la licenza, mica c'ho tempo da perdere io!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Settembre 2007)

Lupa, bbbonasera e bentornata Animalo!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Settembre 2007)

*Ciao M. Perefect*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> la casella dei tuoi pm non vuoi proprio svuotare
> perchè i pm non vuoi proprio visionare
> a giovanni una casella più spaziosa per te chiederermo
> così in privato più tranquilli ti scriveremo


Certo che sei singolare tu...con quella aureola


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> la casella dei tuoi pm non vuoi proprio svuotare
> perchè i pm non vuoi proprio visionare
> a giovanni una casella più spaziosa per te chiederermo
> così in privato più tranquilli ti scriveremo


He he he, mr perfect, donna impegnata Lupa è!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Certo che sei singolare tu...con quella aureola


Saggezza in te leggo


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2007)

*Saaaaaaalve!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Lupa, bbbonasera e bentornata Animalo!!!!


Ciao Miciabella, pciù!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Salve buona gente.

C'è un'aria, ma un'aria....*

Ehm, che dire, tutto a posto e niente in ordine. Yeah.






*cit. colterrima


----------



## Old mr.perfect (4 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ciao Miciabella, pciù!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


salve la lupa


----------



## La Lupa (4 Settembre 2007)

salve mister perfect


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

*Perfect..ho un dubbio tremendo*

Mr 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Si, tu mi hai detto che leggi saggezza nelle mie parole , sei generoso, e ti ringrazio per questo, ma solo ora  osservandoti bene mi chiedo: ma è una aureola davvero, oppure è un UFO?



Perfect, ma chi sei...non voglio la l'autobiografia...non voglio sapere che fai, ma chi SEI.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (4 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


reale io sono
sono chi tu temi io possa essere


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Settembre 2007)

*Mr. P.*




mr.perfect ha detto:


> reale io sono





mr.perfect ha detto:


> sono chi tu temi io possa essere


?!​ 
?! ?! ?! ?! ?! ?!




?! ?! ?! ?! ?! ?!​ 

?!!​ 
?!!​ 
?!
?!
?!
?!
?!
?!
?!
?!
?!​


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

*"Chi è , chi fu e chi sarà"*

*Fine del primo atto del noir di tradimento. net*

***



Partecipa anche Tu al concorso a premi indetto da Miciolidia.
"Tutti pazzi per Mr. Perfect"
Tra coloro i quali invieranno la risposta esatta del  nik originale di Mr. Perfect, sarà estratto il nome del vincitore che sarà obbligato a trascorrere un intero week end sull'astronave dell'ormai noto alieno ,protagonista indiscusso del forum.







Concorso valido sul territorio web mondiale. i dati personali forniti per partecipare a questa manifestazione a premio saranno trattatati , per l'espletamento della manifestazione stessa in base al D.Lgs.196/2003.
Durante l'autunno ti divertirai un mondo con "Tutti pazzi per Mr. Perfect"e le tue nottate si riempiranno cosi di un nuovo significato.​


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Settembre 2007)

*partecipo!!!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Fine del primo atto del noir di tradimento. net*​
> 
> ***​
> 
> ...


Quando scade?
Non volevo sapere chi fosse perché mi piaceva così ...ma se c'è la possibilià di un week end ...mi impegno a pensare...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Settembre 2007)

*Persa*

perchè , credi che io lo sappia?


Assolutamente no.

Perfect bleffa.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (6 Settembre 2007)

*concorso perfetto*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Fine del primo atto del noir di tradimento. net*​
> 
> ***​
> 
> ...


 
onorato d'aver trovato concorso a me intitolato
umilmente da te in questo modo mi sento lodato
non voglio sentir dire che l'admin ha partecipato
altrimenti a lui il sicuro premio per aver voi tutti fregato
mr perfect è ora imbarazzato
per questa allettante proposta che miciolidia ha postato


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

Penso di aver vinto il concorso. Tempo fa avevo individuato un nick...ma mi sbagliavo.
Adesso credo  proprio di aver capito chi è.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Aspetto ulteriori indizi...
Tre indizi fanno una prova!!!!


----------



## triceco (6 Settembre 2007)

*Sparo il nome*

Valutando la forma di scrittura di -mr.perfect- e quella di -la lupa- ritengo siano davvero simili.
Se mi sto sbagliando, mi scuso con i diretti interessati. Però, se ho vinto, il week end lo voglio fare a Bali (con la -L-, non con la -R-)!!!!!!


----------



## Non registrato67800-- (6 Settembre 2007)

FA.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Non registrato67800-- ha detto:


> FA.


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

Divertente


----------



## triceco (6 Settembre 2007)

*SCUSA????*



Iris ha detto:


> Divertente


Quando mai c'è stato un utente con nickname -Divertente-????????????


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

triceco ha detto:


> Quando mai c'è stato un utente con nickname -Divertente-????????????


Non so, lo facciamo ora?


----------



## La Lupa (6 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Old mr.perfect (6 Settembre 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Non so, *lo facciamo ora*?


proposta indecente in te leggo


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

*Mr Perfect*

Leggi male .
Hai un chiodo fisso Mr.
Bramosia e  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  concupiscenza in te leggo


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Penso di aver vinto il concorso. Tempo fa avevo individuato un nick...ma mi sbagliavo.
> Adesso credo proprio di aver capito chi è....
> 
> 
> ...


 

compliment 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io....mah


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Iris dicci pure


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Iris dicci pure


Dicca, dicca...

ora vado a granocchiare..a dopo anima-li


----------



## Old mr.perfect (6 Settembre 2007)

*riassunto*

iris devi solo ritentare
perchè non sono proprio ciò che vai a indicare


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

*Pelle Pimpe*

Aspetto il terzo indizio.


----------



## La Lupa (6 Settembre 2007)

Momento!
Fermi un attimo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ragazzi, io non c'ho capito una beata fava.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma come mai? Cioè, son io che son scema o state battendo sui tasti a casaccio?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (6 Settembre 2007)

*la lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Momento!
> Fermi un attimo!
> 
> 
> ...


 
nessuno a casaccio batte
in te leggo momentaneo stato confusionale


----------



## triceco (6 Settembre 2007)

*Sei per caso tu?*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Momento!
> Fermi un attimo!
> 
> 
> ...



Sei per caso tu?


----------



## La Lupa (6 Settembre 2007)

Ri


----------



## triceco (6 Settembre 2007)

*EVVVVVVAIIIIIIIIIIIIII*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ri



HO VINTO IO IL CONCORSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WEEK END SEI MIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

triceco ha detto:


> Sei per caso tu?


 
Se permetti, tu chi sei? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Chi è il triceco?


----------



## Iris (6 Settembre 2007)

triceco ha detto:


> HO VINTO IO IL CONCORSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> WEEK END SEI MIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Cosa?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

*Iris*








si prendono gioco di noi, e ben ci sta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*Uffa!*


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

ao'....qui si dorme?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao'....qui si dorme?


 
ritenta
più sveglio di quanto tu creda io sono
ti omaggio dei miei più cordiali saluti


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ritenta
> più sveglio di quanto tu creda io sono
> ti omaggio dei miei più cordiali saluti


 

Mi sa che sei tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	






si...si...


Del resto pensa, pensai che fossi proprio tu mesi e mesi fa.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzo lo dici pure a me?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aiutino a te voglio regalare
perchè il week end con te voglio fare
tra il '68 e l' '80 sono nato
ed in italia settentrionale sono cresciuto


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzo lo dici pure a me?


non chiedere aiutino achi la realtà crede di sapere
perchè nessuno (tranne l'admin) la realtà può vedere
ma l'admin da questo concorso è escluso
perchè la vincita del week end sarebbe un abuso

quando l'amore viene il campanello suonerà


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzo lo dici pure a me?


Maroooo' quanto sei tenera.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Mi sa che sei tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smerciula e' lui!!!!


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

Lo dite pure a me?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Smerciula e' lui!!!!


ritenta
il week end per te è lontano
ma tramite un baratto potrei darti una mano


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*mari'*



Mari' ha detto:


> Lo dite pure a me?


anche a te consiglio di non seguire indicazioni chi nulla conosce


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> non chiedere aiutino achi la realtà crede di sapere
> perchè nessuno (tranne l'admin) la realtà può vedere
> ma l'admin da questo concorso è escluso
> perchè la vincita del week end sarebbe un abuso
> ...


 


















   chiunque tu sia sto ridendo con le lacrime...e poi con quella faccia che hai...


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

Va bheh..non ci importa chi sei...ti vogliamo bene ugualmente!!!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chiunque tu sia *sto ridendo con le lacrime*...e poi con quella faccia che hai...


tanto piacere e tanta soddisfazione io provo
perchè il mio intento è solo questo

adesso basta io vado via
torno in italia a casa mia
non amerò mai più alla follia
nessuna al mondo chiunque essa sia


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> c*hiunque tu sia sto ridendo con le lacrime*...e poi con quella faccia che hai...


TU? Figurati io ... e mi sto pure incuriosendo ... ma chi e'?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*però*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> tanto piacere e tanta soddisfazione io provo
> perchè il mio intento è solo questo
> 
> adesso basta io vado via
> ...


...io un po' sono innamorata


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*persa ritrovata*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...io un po' sono innamorata


è naturale e spontaneo l'innamorarsi d'una persona perfetta


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

*Perfect*

Già...e perchè allora sei stato tradito?
quella donna non capiva niente.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Già...e perchè allora sei stato tradito?
> quella donna non capiva niente.


l'essere traditi non è proporzionabile paragonabile al non essere perfetti
tanti perfetti-e vengono traditi-e


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> l'essere traditi non è proporzionabile paragonabile al non essere perfetti
> tanti perfetti-e vengono traditi-e


 
Noi ne siamo la prova vivente.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...io un po' sono innamorata


Pure io...

......................../¯/
....................../../
.............../¯/¯/../¯¯\
..............|..'...'..'..|¯\¯|
..............|............¯../
...............\..........._/..........................._
................|.........|.................................\
................|.........|..................................| 
................|.........|...../|............./............|
................|.........|.../..|.........../............./
............../|..........|./....|........./............/
............/..|..........|......|......./............/
...........|...|..........|¯\¯\¯\¯\/............/
............\..\...........\_|_|_|_|........../
..............\_\............................../
...................\........................./

    D
De Beers


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io...
> 
> ......................../¯/
> ....................../../
> ...
















   anche qua dentro si usa?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> anche qua dentro si usa?


Bho... io l'ho visto solo qui


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho... io l'ho visto solo qui


... lo trovai nel web tempo fa ... sapessi come ci rimanevano male 
" quelli di la' " quando lo indirizzavo ad acuni soggetti


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Smerciula e' lui!!!!


Si, mi sa proprio proprio...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> tanto piacere e tanta soddisfazione io provo
> perchè il mio intento è solo questo
> 
> adesso basta io vado via
> ...
















oh cazzum cazzorum..è proprio lui


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

*Lettrice*

Ci sta pure questa versione


*.............../¯/¯/¯/¯¯\
..............|..'...'..'..|¯\¯|
..............|............¯../
...............\..........._/..........................._
................|.........|.................................\
................|.........|..................................|
................|.........|...../|............./............|
................|.........|.../..|.........../............./
............../|..........|./....|........./............/
............/..|..........|......|......./............/
...........|...|..........|¯\¯\¯\¯\/............/
............\..\...........\_|_|_|_|........../
..............\_\............................../
...................\........................./














*


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pure io...
> 
> ......................../¯/
> ....................../../
> ...


Mi affianco con generosa forza a questo gesto simbolico di amore.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Noi ne siamo la prova vivente.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci sta pure questa versione
> 
> 
> *.............../¯/¯/¯/¯¯\*
> ...





















































se ci metti sotto il marchio Damiani diventa una dichiarazione d'amore


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ci sta pure questa versione
> 
> 
> *.............../¯/¯/¯/¯¯\*
> ...


 














   AIUTO...non posso ridere cacchio! mi sbattono fuori! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





taci.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Ma va'...*

Ma figurati ...
La vostra è proiezione di un desiderio...


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma figurati ...
> La vostra è proiezione di un desiderio...


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*versione bossi*



Mari' ha detto:


> Ci sta pure questa versione
> 
> 
> *.............../¯/¯/¯/¯¯\*
> ...


 
questa è la versione bossi
ce l'abbiamo duro


----------



## Iris (7 Settembre 2007)

*Mr Perfect*

sarai stanco povero perfect!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> sarai stanco povero perfect!


 
il perfetto mai si stanca

non ho più un euro e non ho energia
neanche lo stereo mi fa compagnia
arrivo a piedi fino alla mia via
apro la porta di casa e magia


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

Lui con Bossi provoco'

la persona che tanto amo'...


ama oggi che sarai riamato

e non piu' cornificato.



Dillo a Lei  che sognerà

quel che desideri accadrà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Però*

Lo sapete che mi sento esclusa?
Ora capite perché non mi sono accorta del tradimento: sono tontaaaaa!


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> il perfetto mai si stanca
> 
> non ho più un euro e non ho energia
> neanche lo stereo mi fa compagnia
> ...


il magico alverman è niente in confronto a te...
quasi quasi me lo metto come avatar


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sapete che mi sento esclusa?
> Ora capite perché non mi sono accorta del tradimento: sono tontaaaaa!


 
Usa il fiuto..il profumo...le vibrisse...prova....


Tu non ti lasci andare non dai credito a quello che pensi.

Provaci.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*smerciula*



smerciula ha detto:


> Lui con Bossi provoco'
> 
> la persona che tanto amo'...
> 
> ...


chi sei tu smerciula che la mia storia perfettamente conosci


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*smerciula*



smerciula ha detto:


>


sembri un angelo caduto dal cielo


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> sembri un angelo caduto dal cielo


...quando entri al saxofono bluuuuu...    

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mapeppiacere!!!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*fedifrago*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...quando entri al saxofono bluuuuu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nada

la macchina del capo ha un buco nella gomma


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

*MrPerfect*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> chi sei tu smerciula che la mia storia perfettamente conosci


 


Son felice di vederti , non sai quanto amico caro

e la sola non sarei

se capissero con me.


Rispettosa io saro'

del tuo nome non faro'.



Chi io sia lo sanno tutti

solo tu mancasti un di'


orsu' !prova  a indovinare

chi è Smerciula, in mezzo al mare( non trovavo la rima 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...quando entri al saxofono bluuuuu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non incominciare che chiamo la mia mamma.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Vi amo... e anche se son jenapotrebbe calarmi la lacrima...


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi amo... e anche se son jenapotrebbe calarmi la lacrima...


E io amo Te.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*lettrice*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi amo... e anche se son jenapotrebbe calarmi la lacrima...


l'importante è che sia una lacrima di gioia
ricorda che è questo il mio scopo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*scettica*

Bah


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*abbi fede*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bah


 
beati quelli che pur non avendo visto crederanno
abbi fede http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TJqdfZhHLqg


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*!*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> beati quelli che pur non avendo visto crederanno
> abbi fede http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TJqdfZhHLqg


Ogni volta che si fa un giro in bici nella mia...Sua ...zona si rischia di vederlo...


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> beati quelli che pur non avendo visto crederanno
> abbi fede http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TJqdfZhHLqg


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> beati quelli che pur non avendo visto crederanno
> abbi fede http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=TJqdfZhHLqg


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

a me sembra un forum di deficienti. quel che è peggio è che non lo siete...
davvero, sarò fuori onda io, ma...
e poi mi si dice sentiti a casa. e per fortuna che non mi ci sento...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Avatar*



smerciula ha detto:


>


Il tuo è più tenero di ..un gattino


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me sembra un forum di deficienti. quel che è peggio è che non lo siete...
> davvero, sarò fuori onda io, ma...
> e poi mi si dice sentiti a casa. e per fortuna che non mi ci sento...


Ma secondo te a qualcuno frega qualcosa di come ti senti tu?


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me sembra un forum di deficienti. quel che è peggio è che non lo siete...
> davvero, sarò fuori onda io, ma...
> e poi mi si dice sentiti a casa. e per fortuna che non mi ci sento...


E allora che cosa ci fai qui?

non te ne eri già andata ?


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma secondo te a qualcuno frega qualcosa di come ti senti tu?


 


grandiosa 

	
	
		
		
	


	









































ti riamo.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma secondo te a qualcuno frega qualcosa di come ti senti tu?


guarda che non è questo il problema... 
magari lo fosse.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> E allora che cosa ci fai qui?
> 
> non te ne eri già andata ?


madò...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma secondo te a qualcuno frega qualcosa di come ti senti tu?


ah. e già che ci sono, volevo dirti anche un'altra cosa: mi stai sulle palle di default.
chiaro, tondo e sottoscritto.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*anna a*



Anna A ha detto:


> a me sembra un forum di deficienti. quel che è peggio è che non lo siete...
> davvero, sarò fuori onda io, ma...
> e poi mi si dice sentiti a casa. e per fortuna che non mi ci sento...


visto che sono io in primis ad ammettere che ogni tanto intervengo e posto come un deficiente sappi che il mondo e la vita sono spesso tristi di natura e spesso si naviga in problemi quali quelli sentimentali
quindi impara a sorridere
l'alternativa di acquistare un quotidiano e leggere i necrologi ed i brutti e tristi fatti d'attualità ce l'hai
vedi tu
scegli ciò che per te è migliore
e comunque esistono anche interventi seri in questo forum


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah. e già che ci sono, volevo dirti anche un'altra cosa: mi stai sulle palle di default.
> chiaro, tondo e sottoscritto.


 
sai qual'è l'uscita.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> visto che sono io in primis ad ammettere che ogni tanto intervengo e posto come un deficiente sappi che il mondo e la vita sono spesso tristi di natura e spesso si naviga in problemi quali quelli sentimentali
> quindi impara a sorridere
> l'alternativa di acquistare un quotidiano e leggere i necrologi ed i brutti e tristi fatti d'attualità ce l'hai
> vedi tu
> ...


uh. se non altro sono riuscita a farti smettere quelle rime cretine.
dai retta. io di quel che è la mia vita ne ho ben donde.
ma facciamo che avete ragione voi, va.
chè, sennò, qui si fa notte e scur di ploe, come si dice da me.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> sai qual'è l'uscita.


si scrive qual è.


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> si scrive qual è.


 
bellezza, vatti a leggere un qualsiasi manuale serio, e leggerai che la disputa tra il troncamento o meno non è cosi risolta.


ciao Anna A.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> bellezza, vatti a leggere un qualsiasi manuale serio, e leggerai che la disputa tra il troncamento o meno non è cosi risolta.
> 
> 
> ciao Anna A.


esistono _manuali_ di grammatica? 
hai sudiato alla radio elettra?
sei irresistibile


----------



## Old PinoLaLavatrice (7 Settembre 2007)

*ANNA A*

Ciao incazzata con l'intero mondo, come ti butta?
Dai, vieni da zio Pino e racconta quali sono i tuoi problemi.....
P.L.L.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

PinoLaLavatrice ha detto:


> Ciao incazzata con l'intero mondo, come ti butta?
> Dai, vieni da zio Pino e racconta quali sono i tuoi problemi.....
> P.L.L.


Pino, stai buonino.
sei brindisino?


----------



## Old smerciula (7 Settembre 2007)

è solo uno il suo problemino. " quelo" 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e questo  è veramente da manualistrica.

Cordialmente, la invito a rimanere con noi.


Smerciula.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> E allora che cosa ci fai qui?
> 
> non te ne eri già andata ?


certo che detto da te ha il suo bel perché...
e per 'sta volta evito di ridere.


----------



## Old Sgargiula (7 Settembre 2007)

Buona sera,

Ho fatto il mio ingresso ufficiale di pacere... per cui state buoni o vi faccio fare la fine delle Falklands

Yours sincerely

M.Thatcher


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> certo che detto da te ha il suo bel perché...
> e per 'sta volta evito di ridere.


Anna A, quale è il problema?


----------



## Old PinoLaLavatrice (7 Settembre 2007)

*thatcher*



Sgargiula ha detto:


> Buona sera,
> 
> Ho fatto il mio ingresso ufficiale di pacere... per cui state buoni o vi faccio fare la fine delle Falklands
> 
> ...


 
.....tu mi dici quello che devo fare.....e io lo faccio.
.....fidati.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Ma*

Lo spirito cazzeggio ...credevo fosse contagioso ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




P L L 
Vedo che l'inglese lo sai


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah. e già che ci sono, volevo dirti anche un'altra cosa: mi stai sulle palle di default.
> chiaro, tondo e sottoscritto.


Ma dai grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io vivo per stare sulle palle alla gente


----------



## Bruja (7 Settembre 2007)

*??????????????*

Io non ho capito quasi nulla, e non sul merito ma sul senso della discussione, e forse è meglio così... Comunque se c'era qualcosa di irrinunciabile potete comunicarmelo ..... basta il semplice italiano !!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

mah, ribadisco, qui, fra cloni e fantasmidelfantasmamanonsonoioèformaggino io non ci sto capendo una mazza...
sgargiule
marpiule
maperchimihaipresogiule
perfect
e, pini, abeti, lavatrici ecc.
boh. sarò mezza matta io, ma siete in ottima forma anche voi, vedo...


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma dai grazie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peccato che ci credi solo tu...
e non fai ridere. fidati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Ecco*



Anna A ha detto:


> mah, ribadisco, qui, fra cloni e fantasmidelfantasmamanonsonoioèformaggino io non ci sto capendo una mazza...
> sgargiule
> marpiule
> maperchimihaipresogiule
> ...


Infatti!
Si scherza
Ma io non sono all'altezza di Sgargiule, Smerciule, Perfect e P.L.L ...ma apprezzo e ci provo


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah, ribadisco, qui, fra cloni e fantasmidelfantasmamanonsonoioèformaggino io non ci sto capendo una mazza...
> sgargiule
> marpiule
> maperchimihaipresogiule
> ...


vedi che ora ti stai esprimendo con un fare più umano rispetto a quando pocanzi hai fatto il tuo intervento
ricorda che tutti i cloni non vengono per nuocere
ricorda che il 'signor perfetto' non è stato inventato così a caso
scommetto che dopo aver letto queste mie righe tornerai ad essere nuovamente burbera
perchè persone come te sono convinte di 'abbassarsi' nel farsi quattro ghignate in compagnia di amici
con stima, mr.perfect


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> peccato che ci credi solo tu...
> e non fai ridere. fidati.


 
l'importante e' crederci.. tra l'altro non sto proprio cercando di farti ridere.. e no, di te non mi fido proprio


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*ANNA A*



Anna A ha detto:


> peccato che ci credi solo tu...
> e non fai ridere.* fidati*.


.....fidati lo devo dire io......limitati al tuo di copione e non sbirciare il mio!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Veramente...*



mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....fidati lo devo dire io......limitati al tuo di copione e non sbirciare il mio!


"Fidati" lo deve dire P.L.L.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> vedi che ora ti stai esprimendo con un fare più umano rispetto a quando pocanzi hai fatto il tuoi intervento
> ricorda che tutti i cloni non vengono per nuocere
> ricorda che il 'signor perfetto' non è stato inventato così a caso
> scommetto che dopo aver letto queste mie righe tornerai ad essere nuovamente burbera
> ...


se va bè, perfectmrnumbercallmeatthisperfectnumber.
io non mi abbasso. io mi affosso, che è diverso.
e lo faccio con il cuore, quando c'è qualcosa di "buono" da condiviere e che, possibilmente, vada oltre il bianco ed il nero, però.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> "Fidati" lo deve dire P.L.L.


 
si anche lui lo deve dire
sopratutto lui
ma io voglio che Anna A si fidi del fatto che deve incominciare anche lei a sorridere alla vita nonostante i problemi


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> se va bè, perfectmrnumbercallmeatthisperfectnumber.
> io non mi abbasso. io mi affosso, che è diverso.
> *e lo faccio con il cuore*, quando c'è qualcosa di "buono" da condiviere e che, possibilmente, vada oltre il bianco ed il nero, però.


perfetto (non voglia sembrare una battuta anche se, visto il mio nick potrebbe anche esserlo)


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> .....fidati lo devo dire io......limitati al tuo di copione e non sbirciare il mio!


anvedi, il nostro...
senti ma. ti sento emozionato.
sono peggio di quello che immagini, quindi stoppa le buone intenzioni verso di me.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> si anche lui lo deve dire
> sopratutto lui
> ma io voglio che Anna A si fidi del fatto che deve incominciare anche lei a sorridere alla vita nonostante i problemi


capisco che ti emoziono ma
perdonami, son cresciuta selvatica.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (7 Settembre 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> anvedi, il nostro...
> senti ma. *ti sento emozionato*.
> sono peggio di quello che immagini, quindi stoppa le buone intenzioni verso di me.


????????? si ho un po' il magone
la tua è la classica storia di chi si definisce timido
la sai questa storia
chi si definisce timido mettendo le mani avanti e dichiarandosi per tale solitamente ripeto solitamente non lo è
ti definisci peggio di quanto m'immagino
sicuramente sei il meglio e la migliore
fidati


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> anvedi, il nostro...
> senti ma. ti sento emozionato.
> sono peggio di quello che immagini, quindi stoppa le buone intenzioni verso di me.


Anna, ti riformulo la domanda,per quanto si evidente la tua difficoltà a rispondermi.

Quale è il problema,cosa aggiugiamo e cosa ti togliamo con questo gioco.


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> l'importante e' crederci.. tra l'altro non sto proprio cercando di farti ridere.. e no, di te non mi fido proprio


cazz, se mi stai sulle palle. ma chi ti ha chiesto niente?
ti dò lo slargo. hai capito bene?


----------



## Lettrice (7 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> cazz, se mi stai sulle palle. ma chi ti ha chiesto niente?
> ti dò lo slargo. hai capito bene?


Perche', altrimenti mi meni?


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Anna, ti riformulo la domanda,per quanto si evidente la tua difficoltà a rispondermi.
> 
> Quale è il problema,cosa aggiugiamo e cosa ti togliamo con questo gioco.


Eleonora, non mi togliete niente.
ma lascia pure perdere, non è colpa di nessuno.
solo, credimi, è davvero difficile integrarsi senza rinunciare ad essere se stessi sempre.
è un mio limite, o non lo so, ma io davvero, non sono capace di essere diversa da come sono. 
questa non la sento casa mia. non ci posso fare niente. è un mio limite ma è così.
io vado come il vento e porto buono e male a seconda di come sto. sono un elemento destabilizzante, ne convengo.
e tu non sentirti nè male nè bene per quello che dico. sono un'anima in viaggio. 
ciao bella.


----------



## Sterminator (7 Settembre 2007)

*E' l'ora....*

ANNNAAAAAAA???????!!!

So' le 18,30 ed e' l'ora della medicina...

Ocio che Mrs. Ratched te sta' a cerca'....

Io l'ho gia' presa....col succo di frutta alla pera....fattela anche tu la pera...e' buona.....GIURO...su dai...(eppure non fa caldo)


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

*?*

UE' ... ma che succede?


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Settembre 2007)

*Si rideva, si scherzava...*



Mari' ha detto:


> UE' ... ma che succede?


...e ora si bisticcia. Mio prozio Buonanima diceva sempre che "Il riso finisce in pianto". Quanto aveva ragione...lui si che era saggio...
Air


----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...e ora si bisticcia. Mio prozio Buonanima diceva sempre che "Il riso finisce in pianto". Quanto aveva ragione...lui si che era saggio...
> Air


Babbuo' torno piu' tardi ... forse qualcuno mi spieghera' cosa e' successo


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*air e mari'*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...e ora si bisticcia. Mio prozio Buonanima diceva sempre che "Il riso finisce in pianto". Quanto aveva ragione...lui si che era saggio...
> Air


 
non è questo il caso Air.

sto friggendo le patate per davvero pero''....e non mi sono arrabbiata, solo un poco, ma mi è passata.

Anzi, ho tanti motivi per essere lieta.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Mari' (7 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>
















  anche a te.


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> anche a te.


 
sient'ammè..ho appena finito di vere'


_na' femmena bujarda m'ha lasciaato._


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*è?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sient'ammè..ho appena finito di vere'
> 
> 
> _na' femmena bujarda m'ha lasciaato._


Cosa hai visto?


----------



## Miciolidia (7 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa hai visto?


 
_Totò, Peppino e la malafemmina_



_da mori' 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Settembre 2007)

*Ah*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> _Totò, Peppino e la malafemmina_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non avevo collegato...
Lo conosco bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma i miei preferiti sono: Guardie e ladri, I tartassati e La banda degli onesti


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Settembre 2007)

Dal concorso a Toto'.

e mo'....come continua sto fatto?

chi ha perso e chi ha vinto?

boh 

	
	
		
		
	


	





qua, di certo non c'è nulla!


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2007)

*Buon giorno*

Femmine vi dedico quessto spezzone...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWl4eE9PyMM


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Femmine vi dedico quessto spezzone...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BWl4eE9PyMM


Ma...l'insonne della tua firma...è il nostro di seattle?!?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Settembre 2007)

*bellissimo*

Grazie Iena! 

	
	
		
		
	


	























































P.S. Mi sa che questo è diventato il nuovo thread cazzeggio


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma...l'insonne della tua firma...è il nostro di seattle?!?!?


No... eccola la mia firma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISuDsBEwmyk


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2007)

Questa potrebbe essere la mia di firma  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  naturalmente nella parte finale del video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s2jBFmWKz8

























Ciauzzzzzzzzz ...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2007)

*tento tanto tatto ma tutto*

male, grazie. questo è per la Mitzi, cioè Micia.
scusatemi gente. sono fatta male e ieri ho dimenticato le medicine, come mi ha ricordato Stermi (bastardissimo che credevo un amico, ma non mi avvisa mai in tempo quando passano a darci le gocce e io sono in bagno a farmi un cannone...).
e va bè. vi chiedo scusa ma sono -a tratti ma anche sempre- suonata troppo suonata.
resta il fatto che Lettrice mi sta sul bippe lo stesso.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2007)

Ancora qua sta questa!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ancora qua sta questa!!!


 ma che cazzo vuoi da tu da me?
ma chi te caga? stammi fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Settembre 2007)

Orsoline o Salesiani?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Orsoline o Salesiani?


no. 'sti cazzi. ordine esclusivo parificato a liberascuolaperliberidementi.


Ps. e dire che mi ci hanno pure mandato a scuola dalle monache (orsoline guarda caso) e guarda con che risultati...
ad una ho mezzo rotto un piede con il freno della bici, dopo avergliela scaraventata sul piede. eh. sono proprio un pessimo soggetto.


----------



## Bruja (8 Settembre 2007)

*Poliglotta*

Oddio io dovrei dire "polliglotta" dato l'avatar, ma beccatevi lo stesso questa perla:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzJz5D1oIkA&mode=related&search=

Bruja


----------



## Mari' (8 Settembre 2007)

Prego:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFf31xr-dTQ

... e' consigliato 2 volte al giorno


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Settembre 2007)

*Accetto il consiglio...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Prego:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFf31xr-dTQ
> 
> ... e' consigliato 2 volte al giorno


...da domani "pernacchierò" ad ogni passeggero che s'imbarcherà sull'aereo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Air


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

*air*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...da domani "pernacchierò" ad ogni passeggero che s'imbarcherà sull'aereo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dai 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..poi ci saprai dire dove ti manda la compagnia


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No... eccola la mia firma
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISuDsBEwmyk


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Prego:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFf31xr-dTQ
> 
> ... e' consigliato 2 volte al giorno


 































































































come, come la si esegue cosi bene..non lo so fare


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come, come la si esegue cosi bene..non lo so fare


purtroppo i 2 proprietari sono deceduti.........


----------



## @lex (9 Settembre 2007)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=O4DtwPi4jAAhttp://img361.imageshack.us/img361/3387/abbiatecoraggiomb5.png


----------



## Old Airforever (10 Settembre 2007)

*La Compagnia aerea mi manderà...*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> dai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...in un bel posto, con biglietto di sola andata...
Ma in quel posto mi ci manderanno anche tutti i passeggeri, stanne certa!
Air


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

*salve*


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


>


giorno lupa....mi è venuta la tristezza ...tu come stai?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quando scade?
> Non volevo sapere chi fosse perché mi piaceva così ...ma se c'è la possibilià di un week end ...mi impegno a pensare...


 
Persa, credo che sia scaduto...non mi chiedere il perchè ma ho questa fortissima sensazione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













è incominciato come un gioco e non vorrei che fosse scomparito, e non correggetemi perchè lo voglio scrivere cosi SCOMPARITO., che è piu' bello di scomparso che mi sta sulle balle. 

	
	
		
		
	


	











ps. ho una idea. pero'. ))


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> giorno lupa....mi è venuta la tristezza ...tu come stai?


Capisco.

Io starei da dio se non fosse che ho un problema con pinolalavtrice; non questo ma quello vero che sono due settimane che deve venire a cambiare il motore della suddetta e ormai finirò per andare a fare il bucato al trogolo.

Quanto al resto son sbalordita perchè mi pare di aver capito che sapete tutti chi è mr. perfect mentre io non mi sono mai nemmeno posta la domanda.

Infine, non ho idea di chi sia tale Anna che si permette di scavare verso il basso trasformando quello che era un banale divertimento in una mediocre diatriba da portinaie (con rispetto per le portinaie) e, a quanto pare, sono l'unica.

La domanda è: è un bene o un male stare lontana dal forum?


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

Ciao Lupa...veramente il gioco dell'identità Mr Perfect è appunto un gioco..dubito che qualcuno sappia realmente chi è!!! E diciamo che non è un enigma che può rimanere irrisolto.
Mi dispiace per la tua lavatrice...quello sì che diventa un problema...2 settimane so no troppe.
Anna non l'ho letta.

Si a qualcuno pare che il Forum non faccia bene...Ma volendo c'è di peggio.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)




----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


>


 
Sveglia!


muoviti!

Produci!

rompi i cojones..ma fa qualcosa


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sveglia!
> 
> 
> muoviti!
> ...



... a chi, a chi???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Io son pronta


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sveglia!
> 
> 
> muoviti!
> ...


 
Cazzi m'hanno fregato la bici!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Capisco.
> 
> Io starei da dio se non fosse che ho un problema con pinolalavtrice; non questo ma quello vero che sono due settimane che deve venire a cambiare il motore della suddetta e ormai finirò per andare a fare il bucato al trogolo.
> 
> ...


 
giorno lupa.


1. l'intevento di Anna è stato un banale incidente...peffavore non ricominciamo con ste stronzate, io stessa avevo risposto e poi  mi son cancellata perchè non ho voglia di polemiche inutili.

2.chi cavolo sia questo signore...ragazze..io non lo so... solo congetture...il mio gioco come lupa ha colto e le altre ,era davvero un gioco, poi si è fatto serio..e mr. perfect mi sa che non gioca piu'...che cacchio ne so...avrà avuto pure lui l'ormones claudicantes. boh.

3. ora la dico tuttta. ho fatto questo gioco perchè davvero immaginavo questo perfect cosi : un uomo molto solo, impaurito, stranito di testa, che voleva dire ma nel contempo si ritraeva, che mi faceva sckiatttare dalle ghignate, al punto che una sera, insieme a lettrice, ridemmo cosi tanto , ma cosi tanto che ... ancora oggi lo ricordiamo.


Mio figlio persino, che  mi vedeva piangere dal ridere, si preoccupo' con me...lui legge molto spesso miciolidia.

giorni fa mi sono chiesta, ma quest'uomo..come è strano...com'è triste..com'è singolare ..ma chi è ( e non mi chiedevo chi fosse o che facesse nella vita ) ma quale persona ci fosse dietro a quella rima che tanto mi faceva sorridere... 

ho creduto che fosse davvero un uomo strano che parlasse cosi davvero in realtà..sapete di quelli un poco malati..giuro...questo mesi fa.

un uomo con gravi problemi relazionali, praticante, ho persino pensato che fosse un religioso ( che vi ridete ).

Poi non ci ho piu' fatto caso.

Certo quando mi ha risposto " io sono quello che temi " non vi nascondo che mi sono detta " aiuto, questo è stranito veramente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )

e allora ho cercato di banalizzare lo spavento, e mi sono inventata sto  concorso...cosa ne sia uscito....

una cosa stropicciata e misteriosa?

Micio la verità non la conosce.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cazzi m'hanno fregato la bici!!!!!


Culandrona, cammina a piedi


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Tu c'hai molta crisi.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*

tranquilla..anche io mesi fa ho avuto l'impressione di una persona che fosse molto sofferente.
Se non è così...sono lieta per lui.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

*mari*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... a chi, a chi???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non avevo dubbi..a te basta che ti sia il "la"..e la sonata la esegui tutta


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

*Quindi iris*



Iris ha detto:


> tranquilla..anche io mesi fa ho avuto l'impressione di una persona che fosse molto sofferente.
> Se non è così...sono lieta per lui.


 
anche tu ?

pensa che io mi sentivo pure un *verme* quando ridevo a crepapelle.


ma non riuscivo a trattenermi.


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

*Micia*

Una cosa pero' la si deve dire a suo favore, Mr Perfect e' sempre molto gentile ed educato.


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> anche tu ?
> 
> pensa che io mi sentivo pure un *verme* quando ridevo a crepapelle.
> 
> ...


No...io verme non mi ci sento per tanto poco


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi..a te basta che ti sia il "la"..e la sonata la esegui tutta
















   si perche' tu scherzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   c'hai sempre il motore acceso e la marcia ingranata ...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Capisco.
> 
> Io starei da dio se non fosse che ho un problema con pinolalavtrice; non questo ma quello vero che sono due settimane che deve venire a cambiare il motore della suddetta e ormai finirò per andare a fare il bucato al trogolo.
> 
> ...


se io scavo verso il basso tu ravani in cerca di carogne e rogne.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa pero' la si deve dire a suo favore, Mr Perfect e' sempre molto gentile ed educato.


 
*Molto?*

*troppo educato* mari..se io fossi stata in lui in certi momenti mi avrebbe dovuto mandare a quel paese.



ma io giuro...non riuscivo a trattenermi.. dal ridere..e poi diciamolo ha fatto scuola, lui è diventato uno stile.

per quello che alla fine ha destato in me tutta quella curiosità ..mi sono detta anche " ma è possibile che questi , non si incazzi mai, nemmeno con me , che spesso rido di quelllo che scrive, non certo della sua persona, ma di quello che scrive si".

E allora ho detto..vediamo che fa se gli metto i fari addosso... con rispetto pero'...era un gioco serio.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> No...io verme non mi ci sento per tanto poco


io avro' una bassa stima di me.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tu c'hai molta crisi.


No. io mi sono rotta i cocones delle puttanate.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Molto?*
> 
> *troppo educato* mari..se io fossi stata in lui in certi momenti mi avrebbe dovuto mandare a quel paese.
> 
> ...


Gia'...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Una cosa pero' la si deve dire a suo favore, Mr Perfect e' sempre molto gentile ed educato.


è vero. pensa allo schok che devo avergli procurato.
spe che è l'ora delle medicine.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> è vero. pensa allo schok che devo avergli procurato.
> spe che è l'ora delle medicine.


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> è vero. *pensa allo schok che devo avergli procurato.*
> spe che è l'ora delle medicine.


... spero di no, aspetto che si faccia vivo ... a me piace tanto quel suo modo di fare, un po di antico ... mi son spegata?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> se io scavo verso il basso tu ravani in cerca di carogne e rogne.


Madame


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... spero di no, aspetto che si faccia vivo ... a me piace tanto quel suo modo di fare, un po di antico ... mi son spegata?


sei stata spiegata.


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Letty*

Come sarebbe ti hanno rubato la bici..... ma queste cose accandono anche nel paradiso della rettitudine, del diritto e della libertà? (a sentire gli olandesi è così)!!
Comunque giusto per stare in tema, ho un vicino di casa che ha comprato una villa d'epoca per una paccata di soldi e la sta restaurando, un certo Van Der e qualcosa d'altro.
Ben questo signore ha duew cani, per la verità buoni ma grossi, uno è uscito dal giardino (quasi un parco) perchè un pezzo di recinzione non è in ordine, ed a volte i suoi due figli quando portano fuori la spazzatura lasciano il cancelloaperto e non si preoccupano di vedere se i cani sono usciti.
Ieri sera uno dei cani è rimasto fuori, abbiamo cercato di avvertrli, ma non rispondeva nessuno nè al citofono nè al telefono. Per evitare che il cane restasse per strada una signora si è offerta di tenerlo nella sua taverna in attesa del ritorno del proprietario. Sono tornati, non hanno controllato se i cani c'erano tutti, e non si sono preoccupati di nulla; stamane molto presto si è andati a suonare ed a telefonare.... niente non rispondono e non aprono, e questo fino alle 10.00. Abbiamo dovuto chiamare i vigili, che non avendo riscontro da loro hanno chiamato il canile!
Morale il cane ora è nel canile in attesa che i proprietari vadano a ritirarlo pagando multa, soggiorno e .........anche qualche sanzione perchè il cane è senza chip!!!
Alla fine quello che mi spiace e che il cane venga sballottato solo perchè ha dei padroni idioti.......... adesso so' che anche l'Olanda ha dei cittadini imbecilli e me ne ricorderò quando hanno quell'aria su supponenza e quella tracotanza che tutti gli idioti stranieri adottano qui in Italia credendo di potersi permettere quello che al Paese loro pagherebbero molto salato. Stavolta gli è andata male, ci si è stufati de sentirlo dire: "se i cani dovessero fare dei danni io pago!" Adesso accontentato, ma pagherà parecchio............. per cui cara Letty adessdo so' bene di cosa parli quando ci informi sulle "abitudini" degli olandesi!!
Bruja

p.s. Per inciso ha due figli.......... geneticamente adeguati, intronati come il padre. La madre l'unica che si salvi, infatti lo ha lasciato!!! 

Buon lunedì a tutti !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (10 Settembre 2007)

*ave a voi tutti*

settimana nuova è da poco incominciata
la lavatrice di la lupa verrà presto riparata
qualcuna di voi (per il concorso) verrà presto aiutata
augurando a voi tutti buona giornata


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> settimana nuova è da poco incominciata
> la lavatrice di la lupa verrà presto riparata
> qualcuna di voi (per il concorso) verrà presto aiutata
> augurando a voi tutti buona giornata


Grazie emmepi, intercedi per me.


----------



## Old smerciula (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... spero di no, aspetto che si faccia vivo ... a me piace tanto quel suo modo di fare, un po di antico ... mi son spegata?


Si.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Come sarebbe ti hanno rubato la bici..... ma queste cose accandono anche nel paradiso della rettitudine, del diritto e della libertà? (a sentire gli olandesi è così)!!
> Comunque giusto per stare in tema, ho un vicino di casa che ha comprato una villa d'epoca per una paccata di soldi e la sta restaurando, un certo Van Der e qualcosa d'altro.
> Ben questo signore ha duew cani, per la verità buoni ma grossi, uno è uscito dal giardino (quasi un parco) perchè un pezzo di recinzione non è in ordine, ed a volte i suoi due figli quando portano fuori la spazzatura lasciano il cancelloaperto e non si preoccupano di vedere se i cani sono usciti.
> Ieri sera uno dei cani è rimasto fuori, abbiamo cercato di avvertrli, ma non rispondeva nessuno nè al citofono nè al telefono. Per evitare che il cane restasse per strada una signora si è offerta di tenerlo nella sua taverna in attesa del ritorno del proprietario. Sono tornati, non hanno controllato se i cani c'erano tutti, e non si sono preoccupati di nulla; stamane molto presto si è andati a suonare ed a telefonare.... niente non rispondono e non aprono, e questo fino alle 10.00. Abbiamo dovuto chiamare i vigili, che non avendo riscontro da loro hanno chiamato il canile!
> ...


 
Visto che c'ho ragione a lamentarmi!!!

Immagino che la sanzione sara' pure pesantina visto che il cane deve essere registrato e paga le tasse 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Non scherzo... un labrador per esempio, paga circa 180 euro l'anno (chiaramente sono i padroni a pagare!!)...

Ebbene si mi hanno fregato la bici...


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie emmepi, intercedi per me.


Emmepi... o emmegi?!?!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vediamo se gli indizi si possono trovare...

P come Perfect  P come PLL... stessa mano, credo che sia chiaro x tutti.

Ma l'iniziale giusta è G. o, quando è in servizio, A.

Dico baggianate?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Deve essere una vita triste per voi... prendete sul serio delle cazzate, e a cazzo le cose serie!!!!

Peggio che mai c'e' anche chi sale sul pulpito a sparare stronzate e lezioni di vita da bar dello sport!!!!

Mi eclisso di nuovo va!!!!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (10 Settembre 2007)

*non prenderla male*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Deve essere una vita triste per voi... prendete sul serio delle cazzate, e a cazzo le cose serie!!!!
> 
> Peggio che mai c'e' anche chi sale sul pulpito a sparare stronzate e lezioni di vita da bar dello sport!!!!
> 
> Mi eclisso di nuovo va!!!!


 
leggo in te nervosismo
leggo in te ansia
diaspiaciuto sono per la bicicletta rubata
bisogna anche saper ridere nella vita
altrimenti dovremmo tutti (o quasi) puntarci una rivoltella alla tempia
rilassati lettrice
se vuoi partecipa anche tu a questo concorso
se non ti va di ridere partecipa comunque
libera la mente dai brutti pensieri e con fatica (non pensare che io non ne faccia) rimani anche qui a sparare cazzate oltre che a intervenire su argomenti seri


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Emmepi... o emmegi?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trottolo te lo giuro, con tutto l'affetto e la stima che nutro per te, credimi, non c'ho capito un cazzo.

Ma niente eh?


----------



## Old mr.perfect (10 Settembre 2007)

*saggezza svanita*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Trottolo te lo giuro, con tutto l'affetto e la stima che nutro per te, credimi, non c'ho capito un cazzo.
> 
> Ma niente eh?


la saggezza che in te leggevo ora svanita è


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> la saggezza che in te leggevo ora svanita è


E che ci vuoi fare emmepi!
Il signore da, il signore prende.

E' una ruota... è una ruota...


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Trottolo te lo giuro, con tutto l'affetto e la stima che nutro per te, credimi, non c'ho capito un cazzo.
> 
> Ma niente eh?


g starebbe per giovanni e in servizio A x amministratore. a mia insaputa..........
le dico anch'io?


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> g starebbe per giovanni e in servizio A x amministratore. a mia insaputa..........
> le dico anch'io?


E non lo so... saggezza poca ho in questo momento.
Più tardi prova, quando esco dal down.


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2007)

però l'avatar è femminile....


----------



## La Lupa (10 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> però l'avatar è femminile....


Trovi?
A me sembrava agghiacciante.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Uh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... questo mi fa venire in mente il topic patafisico, ve lo ricordate? Che grasse risate!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Come l'avevo chiamato che non mi ricordo? Patatopic forse? Mumble mumble... ora lo cerco...


----------



## @lex (10 Settembre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Trovi?
> A me sembrava agghiacciante.
> 
> 
> ...


si è un vecchiettina abbstanza agghiacciante. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io non ero approdato ancora qui ai tempi mi sa....


----------



## Iris (10 Settembre 2007)

mah una cosa è certa Mr Perfect si sta divertendo.
Almeno lui.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> mah una cosa è certa Mr Perfect si sta divertendo.
> Almeno lui.


Io mi diverto e lieta sono.


Perfect è saggio questo si sa.


il concorso spostiamolo in là.

che meno tristezza ci sarà.

( rime schifose e perfect mi perdonerà )


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io mi diverto e lieta sono.
> 
> 
> Perfect è saggio questo si sa.
> ...


Lo Jedi in te leggo

Piacere mi fa


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Lo Jedi in te leggo
> 
> Piacere mi fa


Ovviamente orecchie escluse???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ovviamente orecchie escluse???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E come fai ad escluderle?


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

mi beccate per intero. niente sconto.


Crotale!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi beccate per intero. niente sconto.
> 
> 
> Crotale!


Ma possiamo vedere anche il resto o sei solo mezzo corpo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Ave Orecchium Spropositatae Felix


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Ritiro tutto*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma possiamo vedere anche il resto o sei solo mezzo corpo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alla fine che tenga le orecchie dello Jedi o le sue......  insomma non è che ci sia questa grande differenza!!!

















Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

*ma tu guarda a queste...*

Crotale, mi preferireste cosi allora?


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Insomma*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Crotale, mi preferireste cosi allora?


Proprio "albina" non è il caso..... !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Crotale, mi preferireste cosi allora?


Te possino, mi hai fatto prendere uno spavento


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Te possino, mi hai fatto prendere uno spavento


ao' e a quella l'albino non le aggrada...
e a quest'altra le piglia lo spavento...
ma come vi si deve accontentare a Voi?


----------



## Bruja (10 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao' e a quella l'albino non le aggrada...
> e a quest'altra le piglia lo spavento...
> ma come vi si deve accontentare a Voi?


 
Micio Felix.....  è meglio!!!
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Micio Felix*.....  è meglio!!!
> Bruja


Approvo.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Crotale, mi preferireste cosi allora?


Mo che grassioza pellitzia... mo che l'e' zibellino?


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ao' e a quella l'albino non le aggrada...
> e a quest'altra le piglia lo spavento...
> *ma come vi si deve accontentare a Voi*?


Io mi astengo...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Io mi astengo...


 
ecco bravo.

fai questa buona azione senno' passi un guaio


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ecco bravo.
> 
> fai questa buona azione senno' passi un guaio


... preferivo il micione di prima ... aveva una posa/stile nobile ed elegante.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... preferivo il micione di prima ... aveva una posa/stile nobile ed elegante.


Mi associo a Mari'... era proprio bello, nobile e pure nu poco stitico


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi associo a Mari'... era proprio bello, nobile e pure* nu poco stitic*o


*
?

*Peche' lo vedevi sotto sforzo, applicato ...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *?*
> 
> Peche' lo vedevi sotto sforzo, applicato ...


 

non è stitico.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> *?*
> 
> Peche' lo vedevi sotto sforzo, applicato ...


Parecchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Deve averci qualche matassa di pelo che tappa


----------



## Lettrice (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è stitico.


Ammore Orecchium e' bellissimo... 

E ti somoglia un po'... a perte le fesserie intestinali


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Parecchio
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smettila CRUDELIA ... povero micione della mamma


----------



## Mari' (10 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non è stitico.


NO, infatti


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Settembre 2007)

wowowow

mi assomiglia...



iene crotale e vampiri 

io saluto e torno dopo.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Settembre 2007)




----------



## dererumnatura (12 Settembre 2007)

[


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Settembre 2007)

smerciula ha detto:


> Son felice di vederti , non sai quanto amico caro
> 
> e la sola non sarei
> 
> ...


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> vedi che ora ti stai esprimendo con un fare più umano rispetto a quando pocanzi hai fatto il tuo intervento
> ricorda che tutti i cloni non vengono per nuocere
> ricorda che il 'signor perfetto' non è stato inventato così a caso
> scommetto che dopo aver letto queste mie righe tornerai ad essere nuovamente burbera
> ...


 
Bello lui!


















eh va bè....


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Settembre 2007)

*Micia*

e va bene: Ho capito

E' Lui: SGARGIULO!!!!!!!!!


accidenti...dovevo capirlo subito!

Ma dici che la lavatrice l'ha svuotata Sgargiulo?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ritenta
> il week end per te è lontano
> ma tramite un baratto potrei darti una mano


 
Tu sei che hai incominciato con sta storia del baratto...

Tu! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







 ti sorprendi di meritare a gratis qualche cosa vero Perfect?


e quella sorpresa si chiama Paura...ecco perchè preferisci barattare.


alle volte mi chiedo perchè sta mandibola non tace.


----------



## Old mr.perfect (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu sei che hai incominciato con sta storia del baratto...
> 
> Tu!
> 
> ...


.....ritenta.....


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

...non ne ho voglia...


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tu sei che hai incominciato con sta storia del baratto...
> Tu!
> 
> 
> ...


 
La ganascia non tace solo perchè è sagace
il baratto è silente speriam non sia mendace

se davvero interessa sapere questo nome
di lui dovrem sapere qual sia la posizione

ma il gioco lo solletica, gli è grato far l'oracolo
quindi sarà difficile, speriamo in un miracolo!

Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*Ed. Tradimento.net.*

*L'interpretazione critica del prodigio Mr. Perfect*​ 



Lo scriveremo insieme.​ 





    Ognuno firmerà un capitolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*ecco a voi...*



Bruja ha detto:


> La ganascia non tace solo perchè è sagace
> il baratto è silente speriam non sia mendace
> 
> se davvero interessa sapere questo nome
> ...


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP8GnYC0NRk


----------



## Bruja (13 Settembre 2007)

*Per conto della Badessa*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AP8GnYC0NRk


Brutti blasfemi, mi avete fatto venire uno sciopone!! Atro che Santa Inquisizione, dovete pentirvi, e andare al catechiscmo,che vi fa solo "e che" bene!!! E dite il rosario......

Suor Daliso  

	
	
		
		
	


	









(Faletti docet)


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*che pazienza con sta badessa...*



Bruja ha detto:


> Brutti blasfemi, mi avete fatto venire uno sciopone!! Atro che Santa Inquisizione, dovete pentirvi, e andare al catechiscmo,che vi fa solo "e che" bene!!! E dite il rosario......
> 
> Suor Daliso
> 
> ...


 

*O Suor Daliso intecedi per me .*

Famme sto piacere  ...dille... peffavore...prima che mi chiuda fuori dal convento stasera, che al posto del putto, ci mettesse nelle sue preghiere la faccia di questo qua... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ...


che non se ne puo' piu'.​


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

*ps.*

e tu, 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ,

non ridere sotto i baffi che ti sei fatto crescere.


Vai in toilette, e tagliali!


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

*Crotale*

ADALPINAAAA Attacca la miusicaaa!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ADALPINAAAA Attacca la miusicaaa!!!!


 
adalpina 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e ora  chi è questa


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> adalpina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


queste cose non si possono leggere


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> adalpina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faletti al "drive in"


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Faletti al "drive in"


faletti ad "emilio"


----------



## Lettrice (13 Settembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> faletti ad "emilio"


Non era il drive  in?


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non era il drive in?


no era emilio. a drive in vito catozzo, quello del giumbotto con la cognata di facili costumi, quello che lavorava al circo con l'elefante e quello col materasso che si ribaltava (non ricordo i nomi però)


----------



## @lex (13 Settembre 2007)

ah! e la suora che ha citato micio....


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Faletti al "drive in"


 
aaaaaah..credevo fosse la fidanzata di perfect.


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2007)

*Micio....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> aaaaaah..credevo fosse la fidanzata di perfect.


 
E dai, per fidanzarsi con lui bisogna conoscerlo... o almeno riconoscerlo e non è che lui faciliti il compito! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E dai, per fidanzarsi con lui bisogna conoscerlo... o almeno riconoscerlo e non è che lui faciliti il compito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crotala dove ti sei andata a cacciare?


Sentivo la tua infima mancanza


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Crotala dove ti sei andata a cacciare?
> 
> 
> Sentivo la tua infima mancanza


 
Consultava le stelle per capire chi fosse perfect.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E dai, per fidanzarsi con lui bisogna conoscerlo... o almeno riconoscerlo e non è che lui faciliti il compito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e poi ...e poi...non fare la finta tonta...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e poi ...e poi...non fare la finta tonta...


Nooo consultava le radici di cicuta...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

Oggi sta impegnata con nicoletta...quella furba...


----------



## Old Airforever (14 Settembre 2007)

*Giusto!*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> e poi ...e poi...*non fare la finta tonta*...


...perfect...


----------



## Bruja (14 Settembre 2007)

*canidi e felini*

Guarda che "serpi in seno" che mi coltivo....
Io sono ignorantissima quindi ignoro pesantemente chi sia il soggetto del contendere, non ho estremi, non mi aiuta la memoria e.... non per essere offensiva, ma non ho particolari pruriti se ignoro quella identità! Sta diventando interessante come la "Recherche..." di Proust....... ogni 5 minuti di lettura mi viene l'abbiocco..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Spettabili e distinti saluti!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il tuo è più tenero di ..un gattino


miau cara persa...mica ti avevo letta.


----------

